# Cracking Bath Bombs



## nc.marula (Jun 2, 2011)

HI everyone!
I have been making bath bombs for awhile now and never had a problem. I leave them in the mold for 4-5 minutes, scrunch up some saran wrap and put in the bottom of each muffin hole in a muffin tin and gently rest the bomb there to harden (the saran wrap prevents "flat bottom" and it doesn't stick, found out the hard way with napkins!)

Anyway, I just moved and made my first batch of bombs. I left them hardening on top of the muffin tin as usual but this time I left them there for 1 and half days as I was just too busy. Today when I got home from work they were all cracked, badly! I don't think it was "too much air" because I put my finished bath bombs in cello bags tied with twine and that isn't really air tight. Does anyone else have experience with cracking bath bombs and what the problem is? I hope it's not humidity in my new place or something, I'd be screwed!  :cry:


----------



## kezerb (Jun 24, 2011)

Don't take me 100% on this cos I'm no expert but I think it maybe too much water in your mix


----------



## birdcharm (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi, 

I have always allowed mine to harden on a flat surface, so I don't know if leaving them "on air" (crunched-up plastic wrap) for an extended period of time would affect them.  Usually, cracking seems to be from drying up too fast (from my experience) ... in other words, "zapping" the moisture out of them.  But, could it be that they need more support due to their weight and perhaps they cracked from gravity?  

Just a wild thought ... 

~ Kathy


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm no expert either, but I'd have to agree with Bird. I use silicone molds, pack them full, pop them in the freezer, then pull them out, knock them out of the molds and then put them on a flat surface to dry. Works like a charm (err, well, at least during the fall and winter, haven't tried to make any in spring/summer yet). Try it with more support and see where that gets you. If you're worried about ventilation, try it out on a paper towel first, then if they don't crack, buy a window screen for three or four bucks and try drying them on that, so they get some ventilation to the bottoms as well.


----------



## birdcharm (Jun 24, 2011)

Just jumping back in here ... great idea ... or some netting that is drawn taut with a little give ... something to give them some support perhaps ...?


----------



## nc.marula (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the replies! I feel bad now because I found out what the problem was. I must have been out of my tree that day because I mixed 2 parts Citric acid, 1 part sodium bicarbonate, and 1/2 part arrowroot powder. (Supposed to be 2 parts sodium bicarbonate, to 1 part citric acid!) Anyway, since then I have made lovely non-cracking bath bombs, so I guess my saran wrap padding technique is okay. Thanks for all your input though!


----------



## SudsyKat (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm glad you figured it out! I was going to give my 2 cents that the only time I've had cracking was from too much moisture in the mix (so maybe humidity in your new locale). However, you've found a much simpler answer!

By the way, great idea about scrunching up saran wrap in a muffin tin. I'll have to try that!

By the way, bettacreek, you mentioned using silicone molds. Are they truly round or do you use another shape? I ask because I'd love to find silicone bath bomb molds!! Where do you get them?


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Jun 29, 2011)

Mine are little heart shaped molds. My mom actually had two that I had claimed for my own. She says she bought them on clearance at Target for a buck a piece. I bought mine through Ebay, and now of course, she has the other set on 30% clearance!!! Grr! Lol. But, anyways, I like them. They're not huge 5oz bath bombs, but to be honest, one bomb is just fine for the tub, and I'll use two if I'm really yucky dry and itchy. I don't think I'd WANT to try a 5oz bomb after seeing what one in this mold can do. Oh, and my bombs turn out to be 21-22 grams each. The only picture I have is from someone I sent a "sampler pack" to to see how well they'd ship...










And the link to the ebay sale is:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 0743538405

But they're also the same as:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Silicone-Heart-Shap ... 19c49b3ded

Just in case you want to try out just one or two. The pink ones, I had to run through the dishwasher a few times to get the pink color out. Don't run it through once then dump stuff in it or you'll get pink colored wasted product.


----------

